# Ordering Parts - Multiple Vendors



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

As is normal, I'm sure, I find that one necessary fix leads to another needed fix.

This leads to my tractor parts/mechanicals/kits provider question.

I'm finding that I have to go to 2 or 3 different suppliers to get all the parts I need.
Steiner has some but not all.
YesterdaysTractors has some overlap and a few items Steiner doesn't have.
Etc.

Is this normal?

My husband says I have a severe case of scope creep and keep moving the goal line (or some sports analogy like that... lol).

I've tried using O'Reillys in town and they do great on some things (filters and fluids) but miss the mark when they provide 'good substitution' items.

Its 50 mile round trip to town for parts, so I've been ordering online using my parts catalog (expensive parts catalog) I purchased for the tractor earlier this year. Its invaluable!

Too dang hot to be outside so I thought I'd ask for your opinion.

JW


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Finding a GOOD supplier is worth its weight in GOLD.. but twice as hard to find..
The only people making any money these days are the shipping companies.!!!
Your not alone & it seems to be the "norm"..
EVERYTHING I order for my fuel injection business costs 25.00 to ship.!!
That's 15lbs or 1lb.. 25.00!!! so I have to make darn sure I get it right the 1st time.
& it bugs the livin daylights outa me when they don't have "everything"..cuz its gonna be another 25.00 when they get it in.. or, like you said.. try another vendor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try Messicks.


----------

